# Finally taking the girls up to be bred!! *Update*



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

It's kinda late I know. I wanted to take them up a month ago, but Marla had other plans and developed an abscess on her jaw. Long story short it was CL Neg. (Thank God!! ray: ) and we had it lanced and now it is healing.  So, now we're going to have a bunch of April kids...*sarcastic* JOY! Our first show is May 1st...that'll be interesting. :slapfloor: We'll have to use bottles to get them to walk! Haha.

Anyways, since Marla's not completely healed up yet, we are only taking up 4 of the 7. Flicka, Lark, Brook, and Carizma are going up and Nicole is nice enough to let us bring back Mojito for Marla, Bella, and Lilu. :leap: I'm excited we're finally getting them bred!! I was a little concerned that is wasn't going to happen this year.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Finally taking the girls up to be bred!!*

That's exciting Jacque!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Finally taking the girls up to be bred!!*

Hope everything turnes out for you! :dance:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Finally taking the girls up to be bred!!*

That's great! Glad to hear it turned out OK!! :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Finally taking the girls up to be bred!!*

:sigh: I traded my 4 lovelies for a buck that reeks!! (where's the smiley holding it's nose?) Good thing it's only for a little while! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Finally taking the girls up to be bred!!*

It's just for a little while....and think of all the cuties that will be taking his place!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

All of the girls are bred! We're going to get them and return Mojito Friday. I get to see my girlies!! :leap: 

This is what are breeding schedule looks like:

Kastdemur's AM Mojito(Kastdemur's Misha X Kastdemur's Audacious)
Bella
Lilu
Marla

Quarter Mile Mavrick(Quarter Mile Minnie's Mulieke X Kastdemur's Freelance)
Flicka
Lark

LakeShore Ace Roulette(LakeShore-Farms Dandy Tangaroo X Kastdemur's At Your Service)
Brook

Stetson(Remuda RJ Peggy Sue X Remuda Winter Constellation)
Carizma

I'm hoping for a lot of doe kids! :greengrin: We won't be able to use Mojito again as he is moving to another herd next year. And I would love to add another Roulette daughter to the herd...besides we want one out of Brook anyways. :wink: I can't wait for babies! But I may go insane when they all get here, because I'm thinking they are all due within 2 weeks of each other. :shocked: :doh: :coffee2: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> But I may go insane when they all get here, because I'm thinking they are all due within 2 weeks of each other.


 I know the feeling...my does are going to kid... within the same week..... it is alot of work ...watching ....worrying..... and joy..... :hug: :help: :doh: :greengrin: :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the final breedings -- I thought I was done but one came back into heat so she goes in two days to stay with Zee.

As to being crazy -- yup but you will love every minute of it


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks!! It won't be the watching part that'll get me. It'll be going from not milking anyone or feeding any babies to *BOOM!* 7 milkers and 14 mouths to feed give or take a few! :GAAH: But I do love having all the little long ears running around....they are so adorable!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

They home!! :dance: I'm so happy to have all my goaties home, although I will admit I will miss Mojito. He is a sweet boy. Now the wait...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, we used the same breeder and same bucks!!! Our Snowy is bred to Lakeshore Ace Roulette and Daisy is bred to Quarter Mile Mavrick. We should be having March babies! My "grand-goats" are going to be related to your "grand-goats".

If I can figure out how (and if you are interested) I will post a picture of the girls. This is too cool. It will be interested to see what your babies look like and what my babies look like. This should make the "wait" even longer though.... :girl:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

That's cool! Nicole is really nice. I'd love to see your does...I always enjoy looking at goaties! :greengrin:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

This is Snowy - she's bred to Ace.










This is Daisy - she's bred to Quarter Mile Mavrick -










Now, share yours. I think it will be neat to post pics of the babies. Snowy is so much bigger then Daisy right now. I am wondering if Snowy is actually going to have the eight babies we teased my daughter about. :laugh:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

How exciting!! I have 2 more months before my little nigerian dwarf kids are born. The curiousity drives me crazy of how many kids, what colors, how many boys/girls, how many blue eyes etc! 
Best of luck for healthy kids & easy births!
~Karen


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Very pretty girls you have there Patti! You can see most of my girls on my Sr. Doe page: http://statelinedg.webs.com/srdoes.htm All but two of them have pics. And none of the pics do them justice....I always forgot to take pics at the shows when they were all purdy.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Flicka and Brooke are my faveorite's


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Ashley!!

Oh I forgot to say that 3 or 4 days after we took Mojito back...Bella came into heat! :GAAH: So she ended up being bred to Rebel...unless that was a false heat, which I doubt. The kids will still be nice, but geez I was hoping. :angry:


----------

